# Best work pants ???



## Tim`s Plumbing

What are everyones favorite type of work pants? I just bought a couple pairs of Blaklander Bantams with knee pad pockets they seem to be better than Skillers. Price is about the same $55.00 at Work N Gear I will put them to the test.


----------



## RealCraftsMan

Not Red Kap....Seems that I go through pants in no time.


----------



## PinkPlumber

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> What are everyones favorite type of work pants? I just bought a couple pairs of Blaklander Bantams with knee pad pockets they seem to be better than Skillers. Price is about the same $55.00 at Work N Gear I will put them to the test.



I like RedKap....similar to Dickie's but hold up longer and cost less.:thumbup:


----------



## DesertOkie

Rustlers at walmart $13.00. They look like crap before they ever rip, so I don't mind throwing them away.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Wranglers, same as Rustlers...Just a little more expensive. I wear them out and stain them, way before they rip or tear.


----------



## deerslayer

Duluth trading firehose work pants! Lifetime Gaurantee and they look proffesional!


----------



## Gettinit

When working at the battered womens shelter, a cup and a hard hat.


----------



## pilot light

Gave up on pants! Coveralls forever!:thumbsup:


----------



## affordabledrain

wranglers or Levis. I like denim. I hate the dickie style pants for work


----------



## user4

Columbia cargo shorts in the summer and Pointer blue jeans in the winter.


----------



## 422 plumber

Bib overalls


----------



## Adamche

Kirkland jeans from Costco, $20 a pair, lasts 12 months!


----------



## rombo

A lot of commercial jobs were not allowed to wear shorts. So I picked up a few pairs of pants where the bottom zip off and your left with a hockey jersey-ish mesh. They are locally made too!


----------



## JK949

Whatever the company pays for.


----------



## U666A

rombo said:


> A lot of commercial jobs were not allowed to wear shorts. So I picked up a few pairs of pants where the bottom zip off and your left with a hockey jersey-ish mesh. They are locally made too!


I have seen those, but I do a ton of cutting and grinding... Bottles too. I think that stuff would adhere permanently to my flesh if a few errant sparks made their way down there...


----------



## plumber666

Where's all the Carhartt fans? I was a big fan for years, bibbs or pants, then I discovered thrift stores (the old lady's a fan). I'm always finding next to new Levis, or cool gangsta designer jeans for like $3. Oh darn, big rip/dope stain! Chuck 'em.


----------



## U666A

plumber666 said:


> Where's all the Carhartt fans? I was a big fan for years, bibbs or pants, then I discovered thrift stores (the old lady's a fan). I'm always finding next to new Levis, or cool gangsta designer jeans for like $3. Oh darn, big rip/dope stain! Chuck 'em.


Carhartt for sure! Double front dungarees or bibs. Even have the insulated bibs for the cooler months.


----------



## SewerRatz

No Shorts for me due to the industrial and commercial places I work. I been getting my pants from Amarak double knee work pants


----------



## PinkPlumber

Cargo shorts and boots in the summer.....sexy!:thumbup:


----------



## ChrisConnor

Duluth Trading Company everyday work pants and Duluth Firehose work pants.

They last forever.


----------



## Will

Doesn't matter want brand I use, I go through a pair of jeans every month. I wear mostly wrangler or rustler as they are the cheapest and longest lasting of the cheap jeans. I hate carpenter jeans, way too baggie.


----------



## ChrisConnor

PinkPlumber said:


> Cargo shorts and boots in the summer.....sexy!:thumbup:



Yeah, but what do you wear to work?


----------



## Widdershins

Levi's 501 shrink to fit -- Been wearing 'em since I was a kid.

I tried the Kirkland jeans for awhile, they held up well, but they weren't very comfortable.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Widdershins said:


> Levi's 501 shrink to fit -- Been wearing 'em since I was a kid.


Same pair?


----------



## Widdershins

ChrisConnor said:


> Same pair?


Yes. They're held together with ABS glue and Christies Red Hot PVC glue.:laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor

Will said:


> Doesn't matter want brand I use, I go through a pair of jeans every month. I wear mostly wrangler or rustler as they are the cheapest and longest lasting of the cheap jeans. I hate carpenter jeans, way too baggie.


Try the Duluth everyday work pants, I have a set I've worn weekly since 2006.


----------



## Plumb Bob

PinkPlumber said:


> Cargo shorts and boots in the summer.....sexy!:thumbup:


I wear Dickies double knees. I never work in shorts, can't stand solder dripping or splattering on my legs and I always end up crawling around. I always wear shorts and flip flops when I'm not working.


----------



## PinkPlumber

ChrisConnor said:


> Yeah, but what do you wear to work?


If it is really hot as it has been lately, I will wear the cargos and my boots....usually it's pressed Redkap work pants....I think Jeans and a tee shirt look a bit hackish IMO...
I always keep two changes of clothes as a back up, and spare boots.....in case one pair gets stolen...:whistling2:


----------



## affordabledrain

PinkPlumber said:


> If it is really hot as it has been lately, I will wear the cargos and my boots....usually it's pressed Redkap work pants....I think Jeans and a tee shirt look a bit hackish IMO...
> I always keep two changes of clothes as a back up, and spare boots.....in case one pair gets stolen...:whistling2:


where do u change. We guys can just do it in the parking lot of the supply house. But ladies. I think it would be a bit harder to change during the work day


----------



## Dmaz

Carhartt bibs. Had an unfortunate event with a wire brush on a grinder catching my Tshirt and giving me a nice long scab on my stomach. 

I buy em south of the border though. They're almost twice as expensive in Canada than they are in the USA.


----------



## rjbphd

Nobody wear speedo underneath??


----------



## Widdershins

rjbphd said:


> Nobody wear speedo underneath??


There isn't enough spandex to cover up those kind of genetic defects.

I need room. Lots and lots of room.


----------



## U666A

Widdershins said:


> There isn't enough spandex to cover up those kind of genetic defects.
> 
> I need room. Lots and lots of room.


I had you pegged as a little fella...


----------



## ChrisConnor

rjbphd said:


> Nobody wear speedo underneath??


Underneath??? If you can't see 'em what's the point?


----------



## ChrisConnor

U666A said:


> I had you pegged as a little fella...



Wids doesn't seem like the kind of fellow that's ever been pegged.


----------



## PinkPlumber

affordabledrain said:


> where do u change. We guys can just do it in the parking lot of the supply house. But ladies. I think it would be a bit harder to change during the work day


Depends on where I am ....if out in the middle of nowhere, behind the van...if under a house....then under there....or IN the van.


----------



## U666A

ChrisConnor said:


> Wids doesn't seem like the kind of fellow that's ever been pegged.


Doweled? :laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor

U666A said:


> Doweled? :laughing:


 I dunno, you'd need to ask him, but please, be discreet in a PM.


----------



## U666A

ChrisConnor said:


> I dunno, you'd need to ask him, but please, be discreet in a PM.


Oh, you're referring to sodomy!

I get jokes, they're funny!

:laughing:


----------



## user4

rjbphd said:


> Nobody wear speedo underneath??


Commando.


----------



## Widdershins

U666A said:


> I had you pegged as a little fella...


I've seen pictures of you -- I'd definitely cast a shadow if I was standing over you.


----------



## JK949

Killertoiletspider said:


> Commando.


Worked with a guy who went commando everyday. Then he had a pair of work pants with a hole on one cheek. I let him go through a few rotations figuring he must have know it was there before I said something.:whistling2:


----------



## piper1

dickies or st. johns. like the st. johns better, double kneed, and thigh pocket, for phone. extra room for at knees for knee pads under pants. no sag, no matter how much i dig or sweat. i hate having to stop, and hike up my pants! they dry fast, when wet. down side solder hurts. if it drips on you. but won't burn through.


----------



## rjbphd

I wear carhartt short when its warm out.. u do better job when you are more comfortable. I always have the kneeling pad with me to job site. About those getting solder burns, if you get them, you are using too much.


----------



## red_devil

Carhartt overalls, when I started New I tossed out all my crappy service clothes and bought 5 pairs. Still holding up no issues and can change em everyday. IMO it looks professional and is safe and no plumber crack.


----------



## piper1

rjbphd said:


> I wear carhartt short when its warm out.. u do better job when you are more comfortable. I always have the kneeling pad with me to job site. About those getting solder burns, if you get them, you are using too much.


 i know, learning curve lol


----------



## MPR Man

Short elastic waist King Gee work shorts. I am a weight lifter so I have big thighs and long shorts catch on my legs. And with the elastic waist they are great!!


----------



## Will

I have a few overalls from this company I wear for the crawl space jobs, real dirty ones, or if I'm goona be doing alot of cutting and threading. Very good quality and made local here in Oklahoma.

http://www.round-house.com/index.html


----------



## DesertOkie

Don't you scoop up dirt crawling in those?
I wear Carhart insulated bibbs in the winter, and I love em.


----------



## Will

They do pick up dirt, but they keep my uniform(if you can call t-shirt and jeans a uniform) clean. Easy to take off after crawling out from under a house and then I hose them off with a garden hose when I get home.


----------

